# Pirhana 3D



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

So, I had the misfortune of paying 16 bucks to see this tonight. I was hoping it'd be one of those _so bad it's good_ flicks - turns out it was just plain bad. And aside from some jiggling breasts, there wasn't much to the 3D, either. 

Anyone else see it? Interested at all? Don't let me turn you off it. Plenty of gore, nudity, and 3D two-dimensional characters to keep you mildly entertained. Go with a few beers in you and with a crowd that likes to laugh at terrible movies, and you may just enjoy yourself.

Bottom line: Richard Dreyfus must have a terrible agent.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

best movie ever.
they ran out of money so the 3D is crap my buddy helped made the movie


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

It all started out so great, with a rusty road sign: "Mesozoic Digging Area"


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it was 3D softcore porn. I went and saw it expecting it to be stupid and I was not let down.....


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't seen this but seems interesting *boobies* LOL! maybe i'll wait until it's out on DVD...not too excited about it.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

When I seen the commercial advertising it as "SEE SEX AND BLOOD" I knew it was going to be terrible.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> When I seen the commercial advertising it as "SEE SEX AND BLOOD" I knew it was going to be terrible.


now i want to see it


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hahah..thats hilarious. 
ill just download it in a month & laugh for free..
scary movies are tough to make these days i bet.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Personally I would perfer to have my eyes pecked out by a duck then watch that... just the commercials and the trailers turn me off.

I have better things to do then watch a mediocure movie(same reason I dont own a television)
That and being female.. I'm not a fan of jiggly boobies.. That is what mirrors are for.

so im my eyes I see a rotten theme with poor information based on a primitive human drive for sex appeal

my own opinion of course each to there own


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO I would rather a wolverine chew my head off then have a grizzly bear eat my hands off and have ravens and crows eat the rest of my body before i watch this movie any day.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

AH yes........ the great outdoors lol



Johnnyfishtanks said:


> LMAO I would rather a wolverine chew my head off then have a grizzly bear eat my hands off and have ravens and crows eat the rest of my body before i watch this movie any day.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

If these nasty piranhas exist, it would be very dangerous to keep them. You wouldn't be able to put your hand in the tank for cleaning.


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Guess I'm gonna wait for the DVD, I know I got a couple of pairs of 3D glasses in my house.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> That and being female.. I'm not a fan of jiggly boobies..


Well, you _do_ get to see Jerry O'Connell's johnson, for what it's worth. (spoiler alert! )


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Otter said:


> Well, you _do_ get to see Jerry O'Connell's johnson, for what it's worth. (spoiler alert! )


gross..........

with a worm like that you would think he would be worried about the fish


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I was with nicklfire until I read the spoiler alert.

Way to ruin the climax of the movie.


----------

